# decreased fetal movements at 30 weeks, normal?



## tkeith8109

I have noticed that since yesterday sometime that I haven't been feeling my baby boy move as much, hardly at all. I have only felt him a few times and it's always weak, feels more like a muscle spasm. My stomach feels very heavy,if that makes sense, and it's getting to where I feel like I have a watermelon in between my pelvis. My stomach doesn't really look any lower than normal, I'm just starting to get worried. I had protein in my urine last week and wondering if this could be the start of pre-e again since I had it so bad with my first and I also had to deal with decreased fetal movements with her too. Any advice? I have drank some coke and a sw.tea today and I have eaten recently and he's still not moving. Should I be really worried or is he probably just going through a growth spurt. I know I can call my dr and they won't have a problem with talking to me,but I would hate to worry over nothing like I did the last time.


----------



## _jellybean_

Go to the emergency room (if you're in the UK, then the equivalent) to get checked. No one will thinking you're worrying too much.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

I called my doctor with the same question at around 25 weeks, and they told me that its nothing to worry about. It will seem like the baby isn't moving too much if he has turned around (facing your back). You will feel some movement but it wont be as strong. But if you are worried about it just call the doctor that is what they are there for! You can never ask too many questions! Less movement is always upsetting as a mom.


----------



## christine226

I had decreased fetal movement at 30 weeks as well but then they started up again about 2 days later. They say it could be a growth spurt. If you're really concerned though you should go to L&D just to be sure.


----------



## tkeith8109

I finally lied down on my left side for about 40 minutes and only felt him move once. I'm going to try drinking cold water and if he doesn't start kicking more around 6 then I'm going to call the dr. I would figure a brownie,tea,and eating lunch would do the trick,but apparently not. If I'm having twitches in my stomach does that count as a movement? That's what I've mainly been having with the exception of that one kick.


----------



## tkeith8109

Seems like the water seems to be working...Right after I posted my last post he kicked two more times and I'm feeling him a little more now. I will still keep an eye on it through the night though :)


----------



## zizii

babies dont have a set pattern of movement :) 

if you are worried you should just get it checked out!! 

Sometimes i find i have to be sitting in an awkward position to feel my LO kick about!! days where i am really busy i hardly feel as if i have felt LO move but the minute you stop for a long period you should be able to feel them kick about!!

on my worry days i get out my doppler!x


----------



## tkeith8109

I finally did call cause even with the 2-3 twitches or movements after drinking water that was it, so that makes a total of like 4 within a 3 hour period...they are sending me to L&D for a NST to make sure everything is ok. The dr. actually agreed that since I had half a coke,tea,a brownie,and lunch and that didn't jump start a bunch of kicks I should definitely get monitored. She actually told me that water won't really help that lying on my left side and sweets will,but since it didn't it's definitely something to look into. I'm not worried that he's in distress I'm more worried that my water might be low or my placenta isn't giving him everything he needs. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

tkeith8109 said:


> I finally did call cause even with the 2-3 twitches or movements after drinking water that was it, so that makes a total of like 4 within a 3 hour period...they are sending me to L&D for a NST to make sure everything is ok. The dr. actually agreed that since I had half a coke,tea,a brownie,and lunch and that didn't jump start a bunch of kicks I should definitely get monitored. She actually told me that water won't really help that lying on my left side and sweets will,but since it didn't it's definitely something to look into. I'm not worried that he's in distress I'm more worried that my water might be low or my placenta isn't giving him everything he needs. I will keep everyone posted.

Let us know how everything goes <3 Im sure everything is just fine! Glad you are getting checked out though!


----------



## tkeith8109

Me too, I'm at a higher risk for pre-e so that's why I'm more worried cause that is a sign. Watch as soon as I get there or headed there he will start kicking like crazy!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Haha dont you just love when things like that happen?


----------



## tkeith8109

Oh yes! It happened with my daughter at 32.5 weeks. She was moving around as soon as they strapped that monitor on me.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Baby already trying to make you look bad =P hehe


----------



## tkeith8109

Well I went and got monitored, after about 10 minutes he started kicking around. They did pick up some contractions but they were very small and eventually stopped. I thought what I was feeling was just a lot of pressure along with bh,but nope contractions! I feel them more when I stand up though. This baby is supposed to be a c section baby and with my daughter I never had contractions,well maybe like 3 but with this one I started having them at 16 weeks,again at 18, and apparently already having them now. Really makes me wonder if he wants to wait until 39 weeks to meet mommy and daddy :)


----------



## Angelico

OP was everything okay with your LO in the end? Hope so! Just googled this because I'm 30 weeks and the baby has quietened down too (although she's squirming about a bit now typically! :thumbup:


----------

